# English Lop and English Spot Help needed please



## shadow10978 (Oct 19, 2005)

If anyone has any information on e-lops or e-spots or knows of a good helpfull site it would be greatly appriciated. 

I just got a pair of spots and a little english lop girl and I have tried searching both breeds on the net and have not been able to find to much info on either.


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 19, 2005)

I am learning all about English Lops too since I have Otis. I I Med the breeder I got Otis from. As soon as I hear from her I'll let you know. I haven't had much luck finder much about them either, but I am still looking.

Tina


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 19, 2005)

Thats why I figured this would be a good thread for both of us seeing as we are both learing  I have found out a couple things but nothing major lol and nothing that helps all that much.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 19, 2005)

Is there anything specific that you both have questions about?

-Carolyn


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 19, 2005)

My questions lean more towards the show aspects, but I am also looking for information about the breed in general.


----------



## Zee (Oct 19, 2005)

Here is a site called "Home of the English Lops"
http://www.angelfire.com/wa3/bbbunnies.html/History.html

And here is a site about English Spots
http://www.geocities.com/englishspotlover/The_Spotted_Beauty.html

Hope they are of some use to you


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 19, 2005)

I know I am looking more for weights. I would like to know how much he should weigh each month, stuff like that. Like there's some thing about his back feet should be like 1/ or1/2 the length of his ear or something. There's something that has to do with their ears, back feet and tail being propotionate. I'll have to ask Riokko again.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 19, 2005)

I'll see what I can find out for you later, Tina, in the Standards of Perfection. 



-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 19, 2005)

*shadow10978 wrote:*


> My questions lean more towards the show aspects, but I amalso looking for information about the breed in general.




I can check my Domestic Rabbits and Their Histories book. Will get back to you too. 

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Oct 19, 2005)

We've got Spots and I judge English Lops quite a bit, if you've got any specific questions on judging/showing. 

Pam


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 19, 2005)

While I am at the convention, I'll ask at the breed booths to see if I can get any info for you guys. I have a friend who raises English Spots and has very nice ones. If you PM me I'll give you her email (after I check with her first). She is a very nice lady from CT.

Sharon


----------



## pamnock (Oct 19, 2005)

The English Spot has 35 points on general type(25 on body) and 44 points alloted to markings (the most important marking being the spine at 10 points). Since the body itself is alloted the most points, it is very important to have a good arch and length of body. This is best shown off by the rabbit moving about on the table and fully extending its front legs.

I'm a sucker for the old-time "question mark" sweep to the side markings with good graduation (increase in size of spots).Balance of the side markings is also important.

Many people have worked out mathematicalratios for ideal rabbit type in different breeds. It can be helpful in envisioning the ideal balance of type when you know the ratios.



Pam


----------



## pamnock (Oct 19, 2005)

English Spot Articles:

http://web.archive.org/web/20030425232537/www.arbajudgesed.com/es.htm

English Lop:

http://web.archive.org/web/20030425232111/www.arbajudgesed.com/el.htm


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 19, 2005)

There are pages and pages of history of the English Spot in the Domestic Rabbits and their Histories book by Bob D. Whitman.

"Spotted or parti-colored rabbits have been in existence in England for well over 200 years. Yet little attention was being paid to them untithe beginning of the 1800s, when the term "Smut" was first mentioned in Bonnington Moubray's work, _A Practical Treasties on Breeding,Rearing and Fateening, All Kinds of Domestic Poultry, Pheasants,Pigeons and Rabbits_, in 1816. 

...

The book devotes many pages to this breed alone.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 19, 2005)

English Lops

Again, you've touched upon a breed with a lot of history. Too much to type here for the few pages it covers in the Domestic Rabbits and Their Histories book by Bob Whitman.

"English Lops are the very oldest of the exhibition breeds, that is, it is the breed which started rabbit shows, especially in the British Isles. The origin of the Lop-eared rabbit, as it was first called, is rather shrouded in history. Some of the early writers say that the rabbits came from Algiers, North Africa, some say from the island of Madagascar; hense the early name for the variety we call tortoiseshell.Another writer places the breed in Patagona; some say that the Lop-eared rabbits were known in the warrens of England, and others clearly state the first Lops came from China, which were then crossed with the larger rabbits of England..."


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 19, 2005)

You guys ROCK!!!!!!! Thank you so much for all the help...I really appriciate it :mrsthumper: you guys have been a huge help......


Pam do you by chance have any pictures of winning english lops and spots?? I think it would help me imensely if I could see what they are supposed to look like......


Also Tina has a question that has kind of peaked my interest when I saw it posted. I swear Nadia is under weight for her age but then again I was talking to someone from the local show ring and they said that with english lops it is normal for the backbone to be able to be felt even though the weight is good. So I am curious if she is way under weight or if she is ok and I am worrying for nothing lol.


----------



## pamnock (Oct 19, 2005)

There are a couple really nice photos on this page:

http://web.archive.org/web/20030425232111/www.arbajudgesed.com/el.htm

A stunning dalmation spotted EL won a BIS at a show I was at recently. The owner has another broken doe that is equally as nice (in fact, I chose the other as first place in another show because the blanket pattern is preferred over the spotted pattern).

[align=left]"Lorrie Stillo,Ohio &amp; photos of her winning English Lop Broken Senior Doe, "Charlene Darling" Ear #CHARLN [Above Left] Best In Show at Cuyahoga Co R&amp; CBA on 10/02/05 - [Above Right] 2nd Reserve in Show with"Charlene Darling" at the Rabbit Fanciers of North Central Ohio09/11/05 show"[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
A common fault I often see is specimens that are very rough and bony over the hindquarters.



Some nice Spot photos here:

http://www.geocities.com/europatb/spotsnow.html


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 19, 2005)

I can feel Otis's shoulders, spine and pin bones. I'm thinking the drive and all was a bit stressful on him. I added a pinch of oats to his pellets every day and am mixing alfalfa and timothy hay for him.

I don't want him too thin but I also don't want him over weight either.

Tina


----------



## pamnock (Oct 19, 2005)

*shadow10978 wrote: *


> Also Tina has a question that has kind of peaked my interest when I saw it posted. I swear Nadia is under weight for her age but then again I was talking to someone from the local show ring and they said that with english lops it is normal for the backbone to be able to be felt even though the weight is good. So I am curious if she is way under weight or if she is ok and I am worrying for nothing lol.




Bony specimens are common, but this is not a desired trait.Some may be the proper weight, but may still be rough over the spine and/or hindquarters.

Pam


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 19, 2005)

Thank you so much for the two sites Pam!! The one on the English lop was a huge help... I know nadia's ears arnt all that long yet, but so far so good they are well balanced to her little body... I was reading through it and her ears when laid across her back do end right about where her hips start.... I think I might have won me a prize winner, and if not her I believe with the right male she might just be able to produce the best babies and adults for NH! At least thats what I am hoping... Up here they are not a very common rabbit from what i have seen from looking in moms ARBA book. I am hoping to be able to make this breed rise in popularity up here and also make my rabbits the best of the best lol.


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 20, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> I can feel Otis's shoulders, spine and pin bones. I'm thinking the drive and all was a bit stressful on him. I added a pinch of oats to his pellets every day and am mixing alfalfa and timothy hay for him.
> 
> I don't want him too thin but I also don't want him over weight either.
> 
> Tina



LOL Tina thats exactly what I have been doing along with free feed,which I have gotten very lucky with my girls that are here, they only will eat till they are full and will nibble on and off.... I am also giving her TONS of hey lol...Of course the kids are trying to help too they snuck nadia a couple ginger snap cookies earlier.... Someone please tell me that they wont hurt her, I asked gypsy and she didnt think they would but that I should double up on her hey just to be sure.


----------



##  (Oct 20, 2005)

Shadow and Tina,I think what you Two need to do here is keep a running journal on these Two Rabbits, Week to week month to month and compare notes, Shadow Your Baby is younger than Tina's, From what Roger Cota and afew others have said the Spine is a natural occurance in being able tofeel it prominately. keep a measure on feet, ears, spine andbody (tape it out every moth to see if its expanding). Shadow Like we used todo to weigh the Horses. Then put teh Notes from bothtogether and build your EnglishLop information Site.


----------



## pamnock (Oct 20, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> From what Roger Cotaand a few others have said theSpine is a natural occurance in being able to feel it prominately.





Do remember that this is "not" a desired trait in the English Lops. Poor specimens are common on the show table--but according to the standard, should be "severely" faulted for their poor flesh coverage. Ideally, the body should bevery smooth, withNO rough spine or hips. (extra feed will not fix this genetic defect in conformation) 

With more points on the body than on ears, a good, smooth and well balancedbody type is very important on the EL and should win over the rabbit with the longer ears.


I have seen very good ones with impressive bodies -- theyDO exist!



Pam


----------



##  (Oct 20, 2005)

Im Hoping Nadia's over all conditioning will bulk up, While realizing that over feeding wont help is there any suggestions to see ifwe cant get her flesh conditionto improve, or a waste of time.Would more excersie helpwhile not totally correcting the problem, maybe improve on it a bit more ?

:faint:OH Good Grief, I am in troubel I didnt think English Lops came in Brokens !!!!!!!!


----------



## pamnock (Oct 20, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> Im Hoping Nadia's overall conditioning will bulk up, While realizing that over feeding wont help is there any suggestions to see ifwe cant get her flesh conditionto improve, or a waste of time. Would more excersie helpwhile not totally correcting the problem, maybe improve on it a bit more ?
> 
> :faint:OH Good Grief, I am in troubel I didnt think English Lops came in Brokens !!!!!!!!




Yep-- English Lops come in a very wide range of colors including broken -- however pointed white is not an accepted variety.

Feeding oats is a time honored method for adding flesh without adding fat.

Pam


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 20, 2005)

Tina...

I believe this is what you were referring to.... Riokko wrote

"Just a few fun facts for you. When an English Lop is born their back feet are generally the same length as their head and ears. The tail is roughly half of the length of one ear. As they grow of course their ears grow like weeds, but the ratio stays almost the same between the ears and tail. That's why when showing English Lops so much care must be taken with their tails because not only are they very fragile but they are so extremely long. By the time they are an adult generally their back feet are just a bit longer than the head and the tail and back feet are generally close in length with the tail sometimes being a little longer, and generally the tail is still about half the length of one ear. I remember an English Lop I saw at a show one time though that had a 12" tail!! It was so funny looking to see that tail that long.. of course the rabbit did have 30" ears to balance with though!"

Sandra


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 20, 2005)

> Feeding oats is a time honored method for adding flesh without adding fat.



Well at least I am doing something right lol...She gets oats in the am with her breakfast and at night before i go to bed....Although lately it has been to counter act the gingersnaps that the baby fed her yesterday, which is a NO NO even though she likes them they dont like her....


----------



## pamnock (Oct 20, 2005)

Also -- Many people don't realize that _juniors_ must also have a minimum 21" ear span for show. 



Pam


----------



##  (Oct 20, 2005)

*pamnock wrote:*


> *gypsy wrote:*





> Im Hoping Nadia's overall conditioning will bulk up, While realizing that over feeding wont help is there any suggestions to see ifwe cant get her flesh conditionto improve, or a waste of time.Would more excersie helpwhile not totally correcting the problem, maybe improve on it a bit more ?
> 
> :faint:OH Good Grief, I am in troubel I didnt think English Lops came in Brokens !!!!!!!!





> Yep-- English Lops come in a very wide range of colors including broken -- however pointed white is not an accepted variety.
> 
> Feeding oats is a time honored method for adding flesh without adding fat.
> 
> ...





> Pam Roger was Telling me Someone was working the Standards to include Broken Flemish, Have You heard anything about this? IF SO you just Know Ihave so got to have one !


----------



## pamnock (Oct 20, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


> > Pam Roger was Telling meSomeone was working the Standards toinclude Broken Flemish Have You heard anythingabout this? IF SO you just Know I have so got to have one !




There are numerous varieties always being worked on. The onlybroken varieties being presented this year at convention are: English Angora (1st showing), Havana (2nd showing), and Netherland Dwarf (2nd showing).

I don't know who (or if) someone currently holds a COD for broken Flemish, however, you can find out by emailing ARBA at [email protected]and letting us know 



Pam


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey, I don't have any advice, but I do have an Elop...so had to post here! Raph is most definitely not show quality, given problems he has with his joints, and he also has that 'bony' quality. When I pick him up or pat him (he's now almost 8 months old) his backbone is prominent, as are his hip bones. Yet he's well-fed and has a nice rounded belly. (The boy has an enormous appetite! I feed him high-fiber pellets, rolled oats, carrot, sometimes apple (minus the core), apple tree branches and leaves, some lettuce,a fewcraisins,free-range grass when he's outside, and as much hay as he wants. And he _still_ wants more!) I don't know if he will fill out any more on top as he matures, will let you know if he does. 

Here's a pic I took of him not long after he arrived, displaying those big feet and comical long tail:







~Di (and Raphie)


----------



## doodle (Oct 20, 2005)

This is so interesting.  I adore English Lops (in pictures) but have never seen one in person.I never realized they have such long tails to go with their long ears.


----------



##  (Oct 20, 2005)

Just for information purposes I recieved an Emailfrom Lis a D7 who's Sonraises E L 's and whatshe suggested was to give them a tiny bit of Horse sweet feed, foroverall flesh condition, she also mentioned using MODERATION, not only does it improve the flesh condition it will gain them weight .


----------



## pamnock (Oct 20, 2005)

Since *sweet* feeds have a sugar content as high as 40%, it's generally best to avoid using them for rabbits.You can get the same results with oats, and not have the digestive problems that excess sugar can cause.

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Oct 20, 2005)

Studying the photos on the Flemish Giant website http://www.nffgrb.com/Varieties.htmlcan help give you a good idea of the mandolin body type and what the English Lop body should look like . . .


----------



##  (Oct 20, 2005)

Pam I got a response back from ARBA : 

too bad I never gave a thought to Everyone being at Convention .

Hello.Those who may be able to answer your question are out of the office this week and next attending the ARBA annual convention. We will hold your email until they return.

Thank you.
ARBA


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 20, 2005)

I'll try to find out at the convention for you!


----------



##  (Oct 20, 2005)

Sharon You arejust too darned Sweet , &lt; come here and letme give you a noogie &gt; thanks again .:thanks:


----------



##  (Oct 20, 2005)

Paging Doc Nock , Paging Doc Nock , How closely related are English Spot and Checkards?and how easily is one passed off for the otherwhen young? 

Shadow That Chocolate Spot, I know why it was Auctioned and when you speak to her explain ONE does NOT put vicious big rabbits in the auction without some warning .


----------



## pamnock (Oct 20, 2005)

The Checkered is much larger than the Spot, and the markings are different as well (the Giant has no chain)--even a poorly marked individual would not likely bemistaken for the other.

The Checkered was derived from the Flemish Giant, the English Spot is believed to be of similar ancestry. The Spot originated in England and the Checkered in Germany approx. 200 years ago.Bob Whitman has written some excellent articles (published in the ARBA's Domestic Rabbits as well as his book "Domestic Rabbits &amp;Their Histories"). The progression in the development and refinement of the Checkered's markings is very interesting.

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Oct 20, 2005)

Ebay!!! Just saw a copy of Bob Whitman's book "Domestic Rabbits & Their Histories" for only $24.38 plus shipping (Buy It Now! Price).

http://cgi.ebay.com/Domestic-Rabbits-Their-Histories-Whitman-Bob-NEW_W0QQitemZ4577775712QQcategoryZ378QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

These books are new! A great deal or a great gift for a rabbit loving friend  I have a signed copy and cherish this excellent book. Certainly a treasure to own . . .

(The current price from the author is $46.00! (includingshipping).http://www.rarebitsandpieces.com/bookinfo.htm



Pam


----------



##  (Oct 20, 2005)

Pam, After tripping and stumbling my way aroundEBay I was fianlly able to order the book, geesh I never knew something so simple could be so complicated! I cant wait for it to arrive, But I am still going to pick your brain if Idont understand something .


----------



## pamnock (Oct 21, 2005)

Congrats Gypsy!!! You are going to love the book! I've always enjoyed Bob's articles in the Domestic Rabbit magazine, and was thrilled when he announced he'd be publishing a book.

I don't buy anything until I check Ebay first LOL

Pam


----------



##  (Oct 21, 2005)

Pam just for a bit of clarification , 

Wasnt it Bob Whitman who first brought over theEnglish standards of Lion Heads? or am Iincorrect? The reason I ambringing this up in my Daughters thread is because both Her and Cassi thinkthey want to breed the English Line. They have a good start now with 4 Does and 3 Bucksall in varing colors. 2 Of the Does Gotten 2 days ago are both pregnant. Did Mr Whitman write a book on just Lion Heads andis there a web site he may have dedicated to justthem ?


----------



## pamnock (Oct 21, 2005)

Here is Bob's Lionhead page

http://www.rarebitsandpieces.com/lionheadmaster.htm


----------



## bluebird (Oct 21, 2005)

I too sometimes feed a small amount of horse sweet feed to condition a rabbit.You must be very cautiuos with it,it will give some bunnies diahrrea.bluebird


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 24, 2005)

I heard back from Otis's breeder. I had asked her if she know generally how much English Lops should weigh like each month, or whatever she could tell me. She said: 

There's really no set weight that he should weigh from month to month but on average a 3 month old should weigh in the general area of 6lbs.

Otis is a little over 13 weeks and weighs right around there so he's right on track.

Gypsy, that is a great idea about measuring and weighing them every month. I'm going to start as soon as Jer gets home and gets his homework done. 

Tina


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 25, 2005)

PAGING DOC NOCK. PAGING DOC NOCK!! I need help hun, how do you measure the total length of an e-lops ears? Cause I was curious if her ears had grown since I have had her, and I tried measuring and I came up with about 19" total ear length. I am hoping to goodness I measured wrong, but I am not sure so I thought it better to ask....Also now that she is gaining up she is starting to show wonderful mandalin trype body styling without falling short. Also I can no longer feel her spine as promenently as I could when I first got her. Thanks in advance for any help you can offer  It is greatly appriciated


----------



## pamnock (Oct 25, 2005)

How old is she? Generally, the ears have reached their full growth potential by approx. 4 months of age.

Use a yard stick (you can also get a nice folding "lop stick" from the national club supplies). The ears are pulled straight out to the side (like dumbo flying)and measured from tip to tip. Many people stretch VERY hard to get the longest measurement possible. Generally you can get an extra inch by super stretching, but I don't think you could make up the 3 inch span for minimum length. Try measuring from a couple different points on the tip. I don't want to hurt the rabbit, so I don't normally put pressure on the ears unless the measurement is close to a DQ.



Pam


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 25, 2005)

Well I took the measurements today. 

Buddy BD 7/21/05

weight:5.4 pounds
ear length:22''
Width:6"
back feet:6&1/2"
tail: 7&1/4"

Tina


----------



## pamnock (Oct 25, 2005)

Holy Cow -- that's one heck of a tail LOL

Pam


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 25, 2005)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Holy Cow -- that's one heck of a tail LOL
> 
> Pam


:laugh:I have been amazed by his tail since he got here. I swear he reminds me of a puppy with that tail. Now I know It's not just me that thing is huge.

Tina


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok thanks for the info pam! I did measure wrong then, I will go and get a yard stick todat, and re-measure her ears...As I was unsure how to do it I measeured each ear individually not the whole way across... I know at the widest part her ears are roughly 6" but she was NOT happy about haveing her ears messed with lol..She is just bearly 3 months old so she still has more growing to do to so thats a good thing...I will post her new measurments as soon as i get the yard stick. Thanks again for the info.... 


Tina OMG I think his tail is longer than Nadia's lol


----------



## pamnock (Oct 26, 2005)

With a 6" width, her ears are probably close to a 24 inch span -- not bad for a 3 month old 



Pam


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 26, 2005)

And the measurments are in :

Ear Length: {if I did it right} are 22 1/2 inches long
Ear Width: 5 1/2 inches wide
Back feet: 6 1/2 inch feet {which she also hated being messed with}
Tail: apporiximently 5 1/2 inches but she was not impressed with me messing with her tail.


I will get an official weight on her tomorrow when I can get her to moms house for the weighing as I dont have a scale.

Hey Pam or anyone who might know for that matter lol, is the drastic diffrence in the size of her tail from otis's because she is a female and he is a male?? Thanks in advance to anyone who might be able to help.


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey gypsy and I were wondering if anyone is breeding the lynxing gene into the English Lop? And also would it even be possable to do so?? Also would it be showable?


----------



## pamnock (Nov 13, 2005)

*shadow10978 wrote:*


> Hey gypsy and I were wondering if anyone is breeding gene into the English Lop? And also would it even be possable to do so?? Also would it be showable?


Lynx is an accepted color in the English Lops. The true geneticLynx is a dilute chocolate agouti, so you need the dilute "D" (blue) and the chocolate gene "B"as well agouti "A" and full extension "E".

Genotype: A_ bb C_ dd E_

The "faux" Lynx that we often see (cream) is a dilutefawn.

Genotype: A_ B_ C_ dd ee

Both the genotypes produce a similar looking color.I rarely see the true lynxes -- most are generally the cream version. 

Pam


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 13, 2005)

onder:thank you for answering Pam I appriciateit, but I am now so CONFUSED that I had to call gypsy and pick herbrain as to what the heck you were talking about.


----------



## pamnock (Nov 13, 2005)

*shadow10978 wrote:*


> onder:thank you for answering Pam I appriciate it, but I am now so CONFUSED that I had to call gypsy and pick her brain as to what the heck you were talking about.




Producing certain colors is like following a recipe  There are 5 primary "ingredients" (genes) that can be combined into thousands of different combinations.

In the lops, chocolate is not a common color, so it can be more difficult to produce a true Lynx. However, a different combination of genes produces a similar color that is often called Lynx(but is actually a dilute fawn).

Pam


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 13, 2005)

Ok I think i kind of get it now lol, sorry Im a little slow first thing in the morning too so that dont help. 

Where as nadia is a tort, if I can get say a true lynx buck to breed to her would my chance of getting lynx? Im still kindo of confused lol but I think i get the basics of it.


----------



## pamnock (Nov 13, 2005)

A tort to true lynx will most likely yield Chestnut agoutis. The breeding program most likely to yield true lynx will have chestnut agouti, chocolate and blue (orlilacs) in the pedigrees. A tort is not useful in a true lynx breeding program because it doesn't have any of the genes needed (except for the very common full color "C").



Pam


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 13, 2005)

awww that stinks oh well i will figure out somebunny nice for nadia eventually, i still have a few months to think about it.


----------



## pamnock (Nov 21, 2005)

Thought everyone might enjoy some pictures recently put up by a young man in one of the clubs I'm in.They are his English Spot babies. Really shows how difficult it can be to breed showable Spots. Not one in the litter was showable -- but they are certainlyvery cute!

http://www.4EverFriendsRabbitry.com





Pam


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 21, 2005)

Well i think i have to find a female friend for MR. Nadia lol... Even though his paper work said doe its pretty clear he is a male {Smacks the gender faerie}. Also I am thinking that the paper work is totally wrong on him, cause I think he is older than 4months as he is starting to get STINKY. Oh well I am hoppy with him either way lol. He has so much personality its not even funny.

Also question for you Doc Nock, he has auguti, broken chocolates and at least 1 broken opal in his background, what would be the best color doe to look for, for him?? Any advice will help and is greatly appriciated.


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey pam, dumb question for you, but how did 2 self colored babies get born to two english spots?? I was looking at the pics of mom and couldnt figure out how it happened, and will they carry the spotting gene?? Or will they throw more selfs??


----------



## pamnock (Nov 21, 2005)

To end up withrecessive solids (enen)out of two English Spots, each parent would have to have therecessive en "normal/no spots" gene. This would mean that each parent was produced by a sport (solid) x spot cross. This seems to give the better pattern if the pattern is getting too light. It appears that two of the babies are homozygous En En and are "charlies".



Refresh my memory: What color and breedis the gender confused Mr./Ms. Nadia? Also, is there a particular color you do or don't want?



Pam


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 21, 2005)

> Refresh my memory: What color and breed is the gender confused Mr./Ms. Nadia? Also, is there a particular color you do or don't want?



OK poor Nadia is a tort english Lop, and there are no colors that I dont want, but I am still thinking about lynx babies, but i am so unsure of the other colors in his background. The only ones noted on his papers are augutie, broken chocoalate, and broken opal... Whom ever the person was that put him in the raffle didnt want any info given,cause they used a Lop Breeders form and all it states for his lines is like MM175 with no colors given or anything.


----------



## pamnock (Nov 21, 2005)

You can actually breed with just about any color since so many varieties are accepted in the English Lops. 

As I had explained previously, the true Lynx is a difficult color to produce because both the recessive dilute (blue) & chocolate are needed. To produce the "faux" Lynx (blue fawn/cream), your best bet is to buy a cream/faux Lynx to breed to. With Opal in the background, there is a chance that Nadia carries dilute --for certain if the broken Opal was one of Nadia's parents.

Pam


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 21, 2005)

OK well the broken opal was his grand sires color on the mothers side, and the dad was a broken chocolate and mom aguti{sp}


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 1, 2005)

Otis was weighed and measured tonight.

Ear length:24"
ear width:6"
Back feet:6 & 3/4"
Tail:7 &amp; 1/4
Weight:6.7 pounds.

Tina


----------



##  (Dec 1, 2005)

:shock2:


----------

